# Post your lock down pictures.



## Outlander

Please enjoy, remember the outside world is still there.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Outlander said:


> Please enjoy, remember the outside world is still there.


 Great pics...thanks for posting! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cyclops930

I'll start it off with a few snaps of mine taken in the garden to alleviate the boredom. 































Sent from my HRY-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsud2002

@Cyclops930 brilliant photos :thumbsup:

This is Dave in his play tunnel


----------



## Davey P

We had a hot tub delivered and installed. To be honest, we're a bit disappointed, it's a lot smaller than it looked on the website:



Also, the bubbles function on the Jacuzzi is not as powerful as we'd expected:



:laughing2dw:


----------



## Turpinr

jsud2002 said:


> @Cyclops930 brilliant photos :thumbsup:
> 
> This is Dave in his play tunnel
> 
> View attachment 21987


 Ey oop Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Started cleaning the waterfall ready for the coming season. All the dirty water that has collected over the winter (it was emptied at the end of last season) is pumped and siphoned out, the watercourse scrubbed, then refilled and the new water treated.



















The water in the top fall looks very blue, but as this runs down the course and fills the 80L sump, this will dilute down.










A filter is put over the outlet to catch any detritus that has collected in the sump...it's the toe of an old pair of tights.










The pump is allowed to run for an hour to clear any muck in the sump. Luckily, there's not much this year...some years bits of worm or dead frog get pumped out.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I thought this might be of interest. While looking through the contents of an SD card, I found some pics that I took last year then forgot to post. First a bit of background. I have a dear friend who I've known since my school days and I visit him every couple of months for a catch up, a drink and a curry. He is a carpenter and works at Pinewood studios making the sets for films and TV. He's currently working on the latest Jurassic Park film. Last summer, on one of our regular meet ups he told me he was working on the 3 part BBC Dracula series (shown at Christmas) and showed me some offcuts of a prop he had worked on. This was a section of iron girder that he made of MDF before going to the special effects dept. to be transformed. It's amazing how they made the wood look like a rusty old RSJ. He also spent a week building a detailed lift/elevator, complete with sliding doors for the series, that appeared on screen for just two seconds!

Me pumping iron?










Looks pretty convincing...



















...until you realise it's just painted MDF...These were offcuts and were going in the bin until my friend rescued them.


----------



## Biker

Doing new fencing and hedging


----------



## WRENCH

From a friend who stays there. The Royal Mile Edinburgh today.


----------



## WRENCH

15 minutes from my door.


----------



## Biker

WRENCH said:


> From a friend who stays there. The Royal Mile Edinburgh today.


 Wow!


----------



## relaxer7

A couple from me whilst out on the bike around Hartlepool. A bonus point if know which is the place we hung the monkey :laughing2dw:


----------



## Caller.

My local beach (excuse camera pic):


----------



## sabailand

relaxer7 said:


> A couple from me whilst out on the bike around Hartlepool. A bonus point if know which is the place we hung the monkey :laughing2dw:
> 
> View attachment 22085
> 
> 
> View attachment 22086
> 
> 
> View attachment 22087
> 
> 
> View attachment 22088
> 
> 
> View attachment 22089
> 
> 
> View attachment 22090


 Town square (not on the pic though), is my fiver in the post? :wink:



WRENCH said:


> From a friend who stays there. The Royal Mile Edinburgh today.


 I`ve been to quite a few places in my time but funnily enough never been to Scotland, Edinburgh does look a lovely place for a night or two and i know its popular with tourists and for long weekends,stag does etc, i also know its got a dark side with quite a big drug problem, maybe one day i`ll get there.


----------



## WickerBill

Well we live on a farm so luckily for us isolation looks like this. Trying to train the drogs to obide by the 2m rule is tricky, but think we nailed it here!


----------



## Biker

Ah... Hartlepool, my second ship was affiliated to the town, HMS Abdiel. Had a cracking run ashore down there in 1980, even scored a girlfriend for a couple of weeks. We all used to go to a bar that was built within a shopping centre.


----------



## WRENCH

Same road, almost 100 years apart.


----------



## Nickshangs

This is a picture I took last year while on holiday in Zakynthos , I wonder when our next holiday abroad will be 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk









And here is another in the old town on a stormy evening, believe it or not, this was taken on my iPhone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Davey P said:


> We had a hot tub delivered and installed. To be honest, we're a bit disappointed, it's a lot smaller than it looked on the website:
> Also, the bubbles function on the Jacuzzi is not as powerful as we'd expected:


 I hope they have a good refund policy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## relaxer7

sabailand said:


> Town square (not on the pic though), is my fiver in the post? :wink:
> 
> I`ve been to quite a few places in my time but funnily enough never been to Scotland, Edinburgh does look a lovely place for a night or two and i know its popular with tourists and for long weekends,stag does etc, i also know its got a dark side with quite a big drug problem, maybe one day i`ll get there.


 Pic 3 - In front of the town wall apparently!


----------



## sabailand

relaxer7 said:


> Pic 3 - In front of the town wall apparently!


 Bah. :mad0218:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Nickshangs said:


> This is a picture I took last year while on holiday in Zakynthos , I wonder when our next holiday abroad will be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Did you experience any earth tremors while you were there? We went to Zakynthos (Zante) about 10 years ago, and on the second day there we were hit by the aftershocks of an earthquake offshore. It sounded like thunder approaching from the distance, coming closer and closer until the ripple passed beneath us and lifted everything and everybody about a foot in the air. Pretty scary, I can tell you! More aftershocks continued for the whole of the two weeks we were there. We later found out from a rather scary book in the hotel reception...(did they actually want to put people off?)... that there are practically no buildings older than around 65 years old, because a massive quake hit Zante in 1954 and basically levelled the island. All buildings constructed since then are built round rebar structures that allow them to flex should another big quake hit. Great pic, BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH

Along the Tay,


----------



## Nickshangs

Roger the Dodger said:


> Did you experience any earth tremors while you were there? We went to Zakynthos (Zante) about 10 years ago, and on the second day there we were hit by the aftershocks of an earthquake offshore. It sounded like thunder approaching from the distance, coming closer and closer until the ripple passed beneath us and lifted everything and everybody about a foot in the air. Pretty scary, I can tell you! More aftershocks continued for the whole of the two weeks we were there. We later found out from a rather scary book in the hotel reception...(did they actually want to put people off?)... that there are practically no buildings older than around 65 years old, because a massive quake hit Zante in 1954 and basically levelled the island. All buildings constructed since then are built round rebar structures that allow them to flex should another big quake hit. Great pic, BTW.


Although Greece has experienced many earthquakes over the years, it's quite rare to actually experience an earthquake of that magnitude . I guess the short answer is no I haven't on any of my trips to Greece although it's not unusual to experience one .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










Here's another , taken on my iPhone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJJazzyJeff

Nickshangs said:


> Although Greece has experienced many earthquakes over the years, it's quite rare to actually experience an earthquake of that magnitude . I guess the short answer is no I haven't on any of my trips to Greece although it's not unusual to experience one .


 I've more than a passing interest in seismology, though mainly in Washington State, however you are correct in that Greece does experience many earthquakes, most are as part of swarms which are either triggered by a fairly hefty tremor (6.0-7.0) or conclude with one. These swarms can last days, weeks or even months.

So it's probably not that unusual to experience a large tremor in Greece, how you experience it however will depend upon the depth of its origin (and other factors), which will determine the percussive force and therefore often the damage caused or amount of movement experienced. This is shown by its Modified Mercalli Intensity factor which ranges from I (not felt) to XII (extremely violent). So though the Richter scale is always quoted whenever there is a tremor, but this is not always a good indication of how the event is 'felt'.

I think the largest ever recorded quake in Greece was in the 1950s and was a 7.9 on the Richter scale, but was probably in the region of X on the MMI scale.

edit - just done some quick research and 2008 was a particularly 'moving' year for Greece- was that when you were there, Roger?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

DJJazzyJeff said:


> edit - just done some quick research and 2008 was a particularly 'moving' year for Greece- was that when you were there, Roger?


 Yes..I just checked...it was 2007-2008. It was before we started to go to Portugal, and that was in 2010. The one thing that stands out in my mind was that all the locals seemed pretty blasé about it...while the tourists were all [email protected] themselves, they just carried on as normal as if it were an everyday event. 'You no worry!' was the phrase we heard a lot. One young couple spent almost a week camped out in the hotel reception waiting for a flight home because the girl refused to go back to their hotel room.


----------



## WRENCH




----------



## Caller.

Yesterday, I stopped to look at a beach area I rarely visit, close to and just north of the centre of town, simply because I could. 50 yards down a small side road and you are taken away from what would usually be a bustling town area, to the quiet and stillness of this beach. I was amazed at how clean, white and pure the sand was. Others are commenting how the main town beach area, the other side of the hotel in the first pic, which can sometimes feel a but grubby when busy, is looking much better with the absence of tourists - the water and beach being much clearer.

By the way, the hotel in the pic is The Hilton. It was where I stayed when I first visited Hua Hin 20 years ago, except it was called the Melia then. Excuse poor phone pics.


----------



## DJJazzyJeff

Caller. said:


> Yesterday, I stopped to look at a beach area I rarely visit, close to and just north of the centre of town, simply because I could. 50 yards down a small side road and you are taken away from what would usually be a bustling town area, to the quiet and stillness of this beach. I was amazed at how clean, white and pure the sand was. Others are commenting how the main town beach area, the other side of the hotel in the first pic, which can sometimes feel a but grubby when busy, is looking much better with the absence of tourists - the water and beach being much clearer.
> 
> By the way, the hotel in the pic is The Hilton. It was where I stayed when I first visited Hua Hin 20 years ago, except it was called the Melia then. Excuse poor phone pics.


 Must be a drag having to live there...

:teethsmile:


----------



## WRENCH

Bluebell woods this morning.


----------



## Nickshangs

The way things are going, the closest I'll get to a holiday is looking at all these photos I took In Zakynthos last year 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH

Lyndoch Obelisk after a climb of 1182 ft over 4 miles. Crashed twice.


----------



## Teg62x

WRENCH said:


> Lyndoch Obelisk after a climb of 1182 ft over 4 miles. *Crashed twice.*


 You need to be careful mate, are your age your bones aren't as strong as a younger mans. You don't want to be locked down in hospital.  :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH

Teg62x said:


> You need to be careful mate, are your age your bones aren't as strong as a younger mans. You don't want to be locked down in hospital.  :laughing2dw:


 I blame the bike I borrowed. :laughing2dw: Short wheelbase, and it wheelied me off the back on a steep incline, landed in soft moss, thankfully, second time a tree root off the ankle. Stick to my own bike in future. :thumbsup:


----------



## Teg62x

Out today with the dogs, no shorts and t shirt today! It was freezing.


----------



## chocko

Walking in local woods with the wife

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://flic.kr/p/2j11taF

Out for a run and workout :clap:


----------



## WRENCH

Early morning by the Tay.


----------



## WRENCH

Inland today.


----------



## John_D

I took a short walk yesterday for exercise.....


----------



## bridgeman

Birds and watches.






















just playing with the iPad and a Waltham which is probably 1913 vintage in a Dennison case


----------



## Biker

Had a wander down the drive towards the main road yesterday, except for the crappy surface, it's looking pretty good.




























Down towards the main road..



















Somewhat different more stormy image today!


----------



## Caller.

A few days ago, being bored, I decided to take a few pics of the plants and then decided to get all 'arty' about them! Some work okay, others less so and some were complete crap!


----------



## Nickshangs

Lovely walk on the beach today, still quiet here during lockdown. Some beaches have been heaving lately

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teg62x

In the fields at the back of our house.


----------



## Karrusel

Teg62x said:


> You need to be careful mate, are your age your bones aren't as strong as a younger mans. You don't want to be locked down in hospital.  :laughing2dw:


 You really are "Mystic Teg" :notworthy:

:laugh:


----------



## Davey P

Me and Ruthie staying safe:



:laugh:


----------



## Teg62x

Davey P said:


> Me and Ruthie staying safe:
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


 Mate you need a bigger mask! We can still see part of your face!!  :laughing2dw:


----------



## Davey P

Teg62x said:


> Mate you need a bigger mask! We can still see part of your face!!


 That is exactly what my cousin said when I posted the pic on Facebook! :laughing2dw:

You will notice my mask was custom made to match my Porsche - Well, you wouldn't expect any less from me, would you...?


----------



## Teg62x

New additions to the household! Arriving Friday.


----------



## Biker

Nuffink...


----------



## WRENCH

My pal has a new friend.


----------



## Biker

How do you get them to do that. So cool!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

The view from my bedroom...






​
& from the hill behind our house...






​
​
:biggrin:​


----------



## Biker

Cuillins looking south?


----------



## WRENCH

WRENCH said:


> My pal has a new friend.


 Calm and patience is the order of the day, and the garden chair is almost directly underneath their nesting box, so they have become used to humans.


----------



## Biker

when I first moved in to this house, I had to replace the bathroom, that took quite a few days to do and each day I would go and sit on the outside steps to have my lunch, after a couple of days a squirrel used to come and join me but he always kept a couple of feet distance.

Was cute though. S/He LOVED tuna sandwiches, who knew??


----------



## Teg62x

First eggs from the "chooks"










am I still allowed to call them "chooks"? Or are the hens lives matter protesters going to fire bomb the house!!


----------



## WRENCH

Teg62x said:


> Or are the hens lives matter protesters going to fire bomb the house!!


----------



## Biker

Teg62x said:


> First eggs from the "chooks"
> 
> <Eggs>


 OMLETTE!!!!

With mushrooms and cheese.(FTW)


----------



## Caller.

A few pics from the weekend, spent with the other half, her niece and friend, in Hua Hin and Kao Tao.

'We'll have a BBQ', said they.

'I haven't got one', said I.

'We'll buy one', said they,

'Great, said I', rubbing my hands in glee!

Oh well.......























































Earlier:


----------



## Karrusel

Caller. said:


> A few pics from the weekend, spent with the other half,


 Survived in one piece then, Phil ?




Caller. said:


>


 *P *appears happier (marginally) than the last picture you posted of her eating fish (& chips). :biggrin:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Caller.

Karrusel said:


> Survived in one piece then, Phil ?
> 
> 
> *P *appears happier (marginally) than the last picture you posted of her eating fish (& chips). :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup:


 Yes, still around - lol!. The fish in the pic was mine! Heading to Bkk next week. It was a fun weekend. The two ladies just wanted to visit the trendy places that the young better off Bangkokians like to frequent on their weekend jaunts here. They took a few pics and we then moved on to the next one, a few more pics and repeat.


----------

